# التاكل في المنشات النفطية



## مرتضى الكناني (14 يونيو 2007)

*المقدمـــــــة*: (Introduction)

تتأثر المواد المختلفة مع المحيط الذي يكون في حالة تلامس مباشر معها , وقد يكون هذا التأثير بسيطا جدا بحيث لايؤثر بشكل محسوس على متانة هذه المادة او يكون شديدا جدا بحيث يؤدي ذلك الى انهيارها وتلفها.وبناء على ذلك فان اختيار المادة المناسبة لتأدية مهمة معينة يجب ان يتم وفقا لاعتبارات معينة , فبعد ان تدرس الخواص الميكانيكية والحرارية وغيرها من الخواص يجب ان تدرس من جهة أخرى المحيط الذي سوف تتعرض له هذه المادة , أي انه يجب ان يؤخذ بالحسبان خواصه التاكلية.فمثلا قد يكون لإنشاء الخزانات في مجمع بزركان في محافظة ميسان في العراق والمصنوعة من الفولاذ ألسبائكي الواطئ (Low Alloy Steel ) ملائما من وجهة نظر الكلفة والمتانة والوزن والثبوت الحراري , الا انه لا يمكن ان يكون ذلك الاختيار موفقا إذا تضمنت عمليات الإنتاج تحرر غازات شديدة التاكل مثل (H2S) والغازات الهايدروكاربونية المرافقة للعملية الإنتاجية وهو ما تشتهر به نفوط المنطقة. وهذا يعني تفاعل سبائك هذه الخزانات مع الغاز تدريجيا حتى تنهار بعد فترة وتختفي , وهذا ما حصل في خزاني الغسيل (Wash Tank) (1010,1011) .لذلك يعتبر التآكل معضلة العصر اذ ما يتلف من أدوات ومعدات ومنشئات سنويا بسبب عملية التاكل تقدر بملايين الدولارات , فقد تودي هذه العملية الى إيقاف مجمعات إنتاجية ضخمة , وقد يؤدي إلى تلف تام للمنتوج نتيجة لما يتسرب إليه من شوائب بسبب عملية التآكل إثناء عملية الإنتاج.ولهذا جاءت الحاجة لهذا البحث المتواضع والملم من واقعنا الذي تشهده منشئاتنا النفطية لما تتعرض له من آفة التاكل والتي أصبحت معضلة مجمع بزركان وغيره من المحطات الإنتاجية.
ولذلك جاء ترتيب هذا البحث من حيث طريقة الإلمام بهذا الموضوع , فكان لابد من استعراض عام للتآكل :تعريفه, طبيعته, أقسامه , انواعة , اضرارة وطرق الحماية منه .وتم التأكيد على التآكل الذي يسببه الهيدروجين باعتبار ان هذا التآكل هو أكثر الأنواع التي تؤدي إلى تلف المنظومة النفطية لوجود الأوساط التي تزيد من فعاليته كغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين (H2S) . 

*التآكل (**(Corrosion** :*

هو أنحلال المعدن بسبب تفاعله مع الوسط الذي يتعرض له . او فشل يصيب المعدن ينتج بسبب عوامل كيماوية او بسبب عوامل كيميائية تساعدها عوامل ميكانيكية متوفرة في الوسط الذي يعمل به المعدن.
كما يعرف التأكل بعدة أشكال : 
هو انحلالالمعدن بسبب تفاعله مع الوسط الذي يتعرض له .
أو فشل المعدن بأي سبب غير السببالميكانيكي البحت .
أو يعرف أحياناً بأنه العملية العكسية لاستخلاص المعدن منخاماته ،
وهناك نوع آخر في الفشل السطحي سببه ميكانيكي بحت يدعى البلى Wear والذي ينتج بسبب الاحتكاك بين سطح المعدن وتحت تأثير الجهود الخارجية .
والأمثلة عديدة على التآكل منها تاكل المنشئات النفطية و صدأ هياكل السيارت وعلب المواد الغذائيةوالصفائح والمقاطع الفولاذية وتأكل الأنابيب المدفونة في التربة .
وهناك أمثلةأخرى على تآكل أجزاء معدنية عديدة تتعرض إلى أوساط صناعية مثل الأحماض والقواعدوالمياه المالحة وما إلى غير ذلك .
*طبيعتــــــــــــه:*
يتآكل سطوح المعادن الموجودة في حالةتفاعل كيميائي او كهروكيميائي مع الوسط الخارجي , و يسمى هذا التآكل بالصدأ. 
ويسبب الصدأ خسائر جسيمة في الاقتصاد العالمي , تقدر بالمليارات سنويا, اذ يدمر كميةضخمة من المنشآت النفطية و الصناعية. و لمقاومة الصدأ يجب معرفة أسبابه و الوسائلالمجدية لمقاومته .
*أقســــــــــــــــامه:*
يقسم التآكل إلى : التآكل الكيميائي و الكهروكيميائي. 
التاكل الكيميائي (Chemical Corrosion) :
و يحدث بسبب تفاعل المعدن مع الغازات الجافة و السوائلالعازلة دون ظهور تيار كهربائي. 
مثل تاكل أنابيب نقل الغاز وتاكل صمامات العادم بمحركات الاحتراقالداخلي و مواسير العادم و غرف الاحتراق بالمواقد و الوصلات الداخلية الميكانيكيةفي الافران و المحركات. 
التآكل الكهروكيميائي (Electrochemical) :
و ينشأ نتيجة لظهور التيارالكهربائي نتيجة للتفاعل بين المعدن و الالكترونات المحيطة به : مثل تاكل خزانات النفط بانواعها و أنابيب نقل النفط وغيرها من السبائك في الجو الرطب و في الماء العذب و ماء البحر و الأحماض والقلويات و المحاليل الملحية و في الارض. 
حيث تتكون الشبكة البلورية للمعدن منايونات موجبة الشحنة (كاتيونات) موجودة في اركان الشبكة البلورية و الالكتروناتالحرة المتحركة في المعدن كله. و يمكن ان تنفصل الكاتيونات عن سطح المعدن وتنتقل الى الوسط المجاور – الالكتروليت . و يسمى فرق الجهد المتكون عند سطح تلامسالمعدن مع الالكتروليت و هو الدال على ميل المعدن للذوبان بالجهد القطبي. و تتوقفقيمته اساسا على تركيب الالكتروليت. 
و يحدد الجهد القطبي للمعادن تجريبيابمقارنته بجهد الهيدروجين و هو المعتبر مساويا للصفر. 
و المعادن تختلف بالجهدالقطبي فهناك معادن سالبة الجهد و اخرى موجبة مقارنتا بقطب الهيدروجيني(الالكترود). 
المعادن ذات الجهد الموجب (فوق صفر الهيدروجين) قابليته للتاكل قليلة و المعادنذات الجهد السالب (تحت صفر الهيدروجين) تكون أكثر قابلية للتآكل كلما كان جهدهاسالب. 
و المعادن النقية و السبائك الوحيدة الطور تقاوم التاكل جيدا. اماالسبائك التي تتكون بنيتها من عدة اطوار ذات جهود مختلفة فهي عبارة عن عمود كهربائيمتناهي الصغر كثير الاقطاب, و لذا فهي سهلة التاكل. و تكون الاجزاء المصنوعة من عدةمواد معدنية مختلفة الجهود عمودا كهربائيا متناهي في الصغر فيصبح المعدن المنخفضالجهد مصعدا anode)),و يتاكل, في حين لا يتآكل المعدن ذو الجهد الاعلى لقيامه بدورالمهبط cathode))
فعلا سبيل المثال عند تلامس الحديد مع الزنك (طلاء الحديدبالزنك) , يتاكل الزنك (اي هو الذي يحدث له تاكل) اي انه يكون المصعد(( anode في حينلا يتاكل الحديد لانه يكون مهبط cathode)).
ومن هذا المثال يمكن ان يطلى الهيكل الخاص بخزان الغسيل (Wash Tank) بوصفه,مثلا بانه اخر مشاكل انهيار الخزانات بمعدن الكروم (Cr) لتقليل حدة التاكل الناتجة عن الغازات والاحماض المرافقة للانتاج.
و يمكن ان يكون المعدن ايجابيا او سلبيابالنسبة لتأثير الوسط و تتحدد ايجابية المعدن بتآكله في وسط التاكل. 
في بعض من المعادن مثل الالمنيوم والكروم عن حصول الاكسدة تتكون طبقة من الاكاسيد تعمل على حماية المعدن من استمراريةالتاكل وذلك عند درجات الحرارة العالية.

*أنواعـــــــــــــــــــه: *
يمكن تقسيم التآكل الى عدة انواع منها : التآكل المنتظم , التآكل المكاني , التآكل بين البلورات, التآكل في الشقوق, تأكل الكاسكيت

1- التآكل المنتظم (Uniform Corrosion) :
و تبدو مظاهره في تآكل منتظم للمعدن على كل سطحه, و يحدثهذا النوع في المعادن او السبائك ذات البنية الوحيدة الطور (المعادن النقية, والمحاليل الصلبة و المركبات الكيميائية. 

2- التآكل المكاني (Pitting Corrosion) :
و يتآكل إثناءهالمعدن في أماكن متفرقة من السطح, و يلاحظ حدوث هذا النوع من التاكل بالسبائكالكثيرة الاطوار ذات البنية الخشنة كما يحدث بالسبائك الوحيدة الطور و المعادنالنقية عند تدمير الغلاف الواقي. و تسبب الخدوش و الحزوز السطحية التآكل مكاني, اذتتكون في هذه الاماكن ظروف مناسبة لتكون الاعمدة الكهربائية المتناهية في الصغر. 

3- التاكل بين البلوري (Crystalline Corrosion):
و يتميز بانتشار الصدأ على حدود الحبيبات grain boundaries, و يرجع السبب في ذلك الى ان جهد حدود الحبيبات اقل (مصعد) و جهدالحبيبات اعلى (مهبط). و هذا النوع من الصدأ هو اكثر الانواع خطورة لأنه ينتشر فياعماق المعدن ولا يسبب اي تغير ملموس على السطح. و تتعرض لهذا النوع من الصدأ انواعالصلب النيكل-كرومية و سبائك الالمنيوم , و هي التي يمكن ان تفرز اطوارا منتشرة. 

4- التاكل في الشقوق (Crevice Corrosion):
يعتبر هذا التاكل من اخطر عوامل الهدم الموضعي. ويحدث نتيجة وجود حجوم صغيرة من سوائل ساكنة في فجوات او شقوق الغاز كما يحدث في الشقوق الضحلة وتحت سطوح الفلكات ( Gasket) وفي الفجوات الموجودة تحت رؤوس المسامير وغيرها

5- تاكل الكاسكيت (Gasket Corrosion) :
يحدث هذا النوع من التاكل في الثقوب التي يتراوح عرضها عدة مليمترات وتكون قادرة على الاحتفاظ بالمحلول بصورة ساكنة, وتشكل الفلكات الليفية (Fibrous Gasket) والتي تعمل كفتائل تمتز المحلول الاليكترولي وتحافظ على اتصاله بسط الفلز نموذجا مثاليا لهذا النوع من التآكل.

6- التاكل الذي يسببه الهيدروجين :ـ (Hydrogen Damage) 
غاز الهيدروجين من الغازات الصناعية المهمه وهو يتولد في الصناعات النفطية بسبب تكسر الهيدروكوربونات بدرجات حرارة عالية او اثناء عملية الاستخراج النفطي , كما يتولد من عمليات الحماية الكاثودية او تفاعلات الاختزالات أيون الهيدرونيوم عند الكاثود وكذلك هناك اسباب اخرى لتوليدة. إن طبيعة الانهيار ميكانيكية ولو إن التآكل يلعب دورا بارزا فيها .ويحصل الانهيار نتيجة تولد الهايدروجين الذري من تفاعل كيماوي .فمثلا إن وجود كميات قليلة من كبريتيد الهايدروجين الرطب على سطح الحديد كما في المعادلة .
Fe + H2S FeS + 2H
H 2H + 2e ​ان الهيدروجين من الغازات الخطرة جدا لانه سهل الاشتعال و الانفجار اضافة الى تحريره وتكوينة غاز الكبريتيك داخل الخزانات النفطية مسببا تاكل شديد لتلك الخزانات.
ان غاز الهيدروجين (H2 ) المتكون في التفاعل اعلاه يمر دائما بحالة ذرية قبل تحولة الى الصيغة الجزيئية.
H 2H + 2e 
H2 H + H ​ينفذ الهيدروجين الذري خلال مسامات المعدن حيث يتحد مع بعضه مكونة الهايدروجين الجزيئي الذي لا يتمكن من الخروج من المسامات وعلى مرور الزمن تبقى كميات لا باس بها من الهيدروجين الجزيئي محصورة داخل المعدن مولدة ضغوط كبيرة كافية لتكسير المعدن وانهياره التام .
يكون تمزق المعدن موازيا للسطح . عندما يكون الهيدروجين الجزيئي المحصور قريب من سطح المعدن تظهر بثور على السطح .عند فحص التمزق تحت المجهر نجد أن التشقق يحصل خلال مجاميع البلورات .هذا بالنسبة لدرجات الحرارة الواطئة .أما التشققات في درجات الحرارة العالية فتكون على حدود مجاميع البلورات . في درجات الحرارة العالية يتفاعل الهيدروجين مع كاربيد الحديد مكونا غاز الميثان الذي جزيئاته كبيرة ولا يتمكن من الخروج من مسامات المعدن ،بذلك تتولد ضغوط عالية داخل المعدن تؤدي بالتالي إلى تشققه .
ان الحالة الذرية للهيدروجين مع انها غير مستقرة كيميائيا , حيث ان عمر استقرارها قليل جدا ولكن لها صفات فيزياوية ذلك انها صغيرة ويمكنها ان تخترق سطح المعدن الصلب والنفاذ من خلاله او التجمع داخله.
من الممكن منع اتحاد الهايدروجين مع الكاربيد بإضافة عنصر الكروم أو النيكل او الفنيديوم وغيرها التي تثبت الكاربيد لذلك فان معظم سبائك الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ تقاوم الهيدروجين في درجات الحرارة العالية لاحتوائها على عنصر الكروم.
ان فعالية ذرة الهيدروجين لتكوين جزئ او التفاعل مع المعدن او اختراقه تسبب انواع من التاكلات تسمى بالتاكلات الهيدروجينية , وهي اربع انواع :
*1- **تبثر الهيدروجين : (**Hydrogen Blistering**)*
اذا حصل ونفذ الهيدروجين الذري داخل المعدن فانه سيتعرض لعدة احتمالات احدها التجمع في الفجوة ( Voids) داخل التركيب المعدني اذا صادف وكانت هذه الفجوات في طريق اختراق ذرات الهيدروجين وعند تجمع الذرات داخل هذه الفجوات فانها تتحد مع بعض وتكون جزيئات الهيدروجين والتي احجامها اكثر من ضعف حجم ذرة الهيدروجين, 
مما يعيق خروجها من هذه الفجوات وقدرتها على اختراق المعدن وبذلك ستتجمع جزيئات الهيدروجين داخل هذه الفجوات ويزداد الضغط الذي تسلطه على الجدران الداخلية للفجوات . قد يرتفع الضغط في هذه الفجوات حتى الى ( 100000 جو) وهو ضغط لا يستطيع أي معدن تحمله مهما كانت صلادته مما يسبب في فصل الصفوف المكونة للمعدن (للتركيب البلوري),ان تاكل المعدن بسبب غاز الهيدروجين واحد من اهم ما تواجهه المجمعات النفطية وبالاخص الخزانات وخطوط النقل المحمية بالحماية الكاثودية او في وحدات تكسير النفط . 
*2-هشاشة السبائك بسبب الهيدروجين (**Hydrogen Embitterment**) :*
عدة آليات تفسر فقدان هذه الصفة فبالنسبة للسبائك التي تحتوي على التيتانيوم (Ti) وهو ما موجود في التركيب الكيماوي لمعدن خزانات الغسيل (Wash Tank) والسبائك التي تحتوي على عناصر تسبيك يمكن ان تولد هايدرايدات هشة , تبدا هذه العملية بنفاذ ذرة الهيدروجين خلال سطح السبيكة ثم تفاعلات مع ذرات التيتانيوم اوعناصر التسبيك الاخرى لتكوين هيدريد التيتانيوم الهش والضعيف ميكانيكيا , لذا يحصل الكسر في المناطق التي تتجمع بها هذا الهيدريد 
Ti + 4H Ti H4​اما بالنسبة للسبائك التي لاتحتوي على عناصر تسبيك مولدة لهيدريدات هشة فأن الية تحول الهش يتم بطرق آخرى. 
*3- **نزع الكاربون عن تركيب السبيكة (**Decarburization**):*
الكاربون عنصر هام في زيادة صلابة المعدن وفقدانه من السبيكة يحولها الى سبيكة لينة ذات معامل تمدد عالية , يحصل فقدان كمية الكاربون الموجود في السبيكة بسبب ذرات الهيدروجين النافذة والتي قد تتفاعل مع الكاربون مكونة الميثان
C + 4H C H4​هذا التفاعل قد يحصل على السطح الخارجي للسبيكة , او داخل السبيكه بعد نفاذ ذرات الهيدروجين الى الداخل.
*4- **تقليل المرونة (**Elasticity Lease **)** :ـ*
يكون هذا التلف وقتي إذا تمكن الهيدروجين الذري من مغادرة المعدن أما إذا اتحد مكونا جزيئات الهيدروجين التي لا تتمكن من الخروج فتتولد جهود عالية داخل المعدن تقلل من مرونته ويتشقق نتيجة لذلك
ان وجود معادن مثل الكروم و المولبيدنيوم ضمن تركيب السبيكة يقلل من تاثيرات ذرات الهيدروجين النافذة و المتفاعلة مع الكاربون ذلك لان هذه العناصر لها امكانية التفاعل السريع مع الهيدروجين.
*أضــــــــــــــــــــــراره:*
1- تغير الابعاد وفقدان الخواص الميكانيكية :
يؤدي التأكل إلى فقدانالوزن بسبب انحلال المعدن وبالتالي إلى تغير أبعاده ، لذلك تعطى في الغالب بعضالسماحات للتأكل ( Corrosion Allowance ) عند وجوده وعند التصميم وتكون هذهالمساحات أكبر سمكاً في الأوساط التي يكون فيها معدلات التآكل عالية منها فيالأوساط التي يكون فيها معدلات التآكل منخفضة . ولتغير أبعاد القطعة المعدنية بسببالتآكل تأثير في الخواص الميكانيكية ، حيث تقل قابليتها لتحمل الأحمال الخارجية ،أي تزداد قابليتها للتشويه اللدن (Plastic Deformation ) والتشويه المرن Elastic Deformation )).
إن إستخدام المعدن في أوساط مساعدة على التآكل يودي إلىانخفاض قيم العديد من الخواص الميكانيكية وخصوصاً مقاومة المعدن للكلال ( Fatigue Strength ) ونشوء التشققات (Cracks) التي تؤدي إلى حصول الكسر الهش السريع (Fast Fracture ) .
وهذا مما ادى الى انهيار الخزانات الخاصة للغسيل في المجمع النفطي( بزركان) .
2-المظهر :
يتأثر مظهر المعدن بدرجة كبيرة عند إصابتهبالتآكل حيث يظهر المعدن دائماً بمظهر سيء . لذا يجب استخدام معادن مقاومة للتآكلالجوي مثل الألمنيوم أو الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ بدلاً من الفولاذ الكربوني ، كموادبناء ظاهرية مثل مقاطع الشبابيك ومواد وخصوصاً في واجهات الأبنية الخارجية ويعزىالمظهر الحسن لهذه المواد إلى مقاومتها للتآكل الجوي . أما المعدن ذات المقاومةالضعيفة للتآكل فإنها تطلى بأنواع الطلاء المختلفة لتحسين مظهرها من خلال الحد منتآكلها .
3- الأضرار الإقتصادية بسبب الإجراءات الوقائية :
إن الأضرارالإقتصادية الناتجة عن التأكل عديدة ومهمة ، حيث يسبب هذا الفشل في كثير من الأحيانتوقف المنشئات الانتاجية عن العمل توقف غير مبرمج ، وما يوافق ذلك من كلف إقتصادية إضافية غيرمتوقعة . كذلك فإن حصول التآكل يؤدي إلى ارتفاع كلف الصيانة الدورية حيث يتطلب فيكثير من الحالات تبديل الجزء المعدني التالف بجزء جديد آخر .وبهذا الخصوص يكونبالامكان أحياناً توفير بعض المبالغ عند اختيار مادة معدنية ذات مقاومة تآكل أعلىلتصنيع هذا الجزء التالف . وتتوفر العديد من الأمثلة التي تشير إلى أن اختيار مادةعالية التكاليف نسبياً ولكنها ذات مقاومة جيدة للتأكل من الناحية الإقتصادية أفضلمن استخدام مادة معينة أرخص ثمناً ولكنها تتعرض للتلف السريع بسبب التأكل ، ممايتطلب عندئذ تغييره بصورة دورية , وفي كلتا الحالتين يلاحظ بأن التآكل يسبب أضراراًإقتصادية بسبب زيادة التكاليف . كما أن الإجراءات الوقائية للحد من التآكل تدخل ضمنكلف التشغيل والصيانة .
إن التآكل يؤدي أحياناً إلى حدوث فشل غير متوقع فيالأجزاء المعدنية في المجمعات الانتاجية وهنا تكمن أساساً خطورة مشكلة التآكل ، حيث أن حودثالفشل بصورة مفاجئة قد يؤدي إلى حصول أضرار كبيرة أكبر من تلك التي يسببها التآكلالمتوقع حصوله . وفي هذا المضمار يجب الوقوف بدقة على معدلات التآكل في الأجزاءالمعدنية أثناء سير عملية الانتاج وذلك عن طريق القياسات المستمرة والفحوصات الدورية لمعدلاتالتآكل والفحص المستمر للقطع المعدنية لإتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية قبل وصول درجةالتآكل إلى الحد الذي يسبب توقف الانتاج عن العمل أو التأثير في سير العمليةالانتاجية .
4- تلوث الانتاج : 
إن نواتج التأكل تؤدي إلى تغيير الطبيعةالكيميائية للوسط ، أي تلوثه وفي الغالب يكون ذلك غير مرغوب فيه حيث أن المتطلباتالتجارية هي الحصول على منتج نقي ذي مواصفات محددة وخالي من التلوث . 
5- فقدان السلامة :
يؤدي التآكل أحياناً أو في كثير منالأحيان إلى حصول كوارث إذا لم تتخذ الإجراءات الوقائية الكفيلة بإيقافه أو الحدمنه فمثلاً التعامل مع المواد الخطرة مثل الغازات السامة كغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين(H2S) والأحماض المركزة مثل حامض الكبريتيك والنيتريك والمواد القابلة للاشتعال والموادالمشعة والمواد الكيميائية في درجات حرارة عالية وعند ضغط عالي يتطلب إستعمال موادمعدنية معينة لا تتأكل بدرجة كبيرة في مثل هذه الظروف . فمثلاً قد يؤدي حصول التاكل بين الغازات والاحماض المتكونة نتيجة التفاعلات مع سطوح الخزانات الى انهيار تلك الخزانات وبالتالي تحرر الغازات كغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين مما يودي الى خسائر اقتصادية وبشرية ،وفي كثير من الأحيان يؤدي حصول تآكل في جزء معدني صغير إلى انهيار أو سقوط منشأكامل ، وقد تسبب نواتج التآكل أحياناً إلى تحول مواد غير مضرة إلى مواد متفجرة .


----------



## k_meshal (19 يونيو 2007)

Thank you very much for this useful information

best wishes,


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (20 يونيو 2007)

الهم اكرمه بنور الفهم و العلم


----------



## علي لب (25 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## هدى رضا (25 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس وعد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ممنون اخي العزيز جدا وياريت يكون على شكل ملف وورد ليسنى لنا تحميل المعلومات المفيدة ., بارك الله في عملك


----------



## المهندسه ليى (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات عاشت ايدك
تحياتي..


----------



## ع ـبدالله (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يج ـزاكـ خ ـير


----------



## eng.zahid (10 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور...


----------



## h2so4 (29 أبريل 2010)

الله يخزيك الخير على المواضيع القيمة


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (4 مايو 2010)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## مسرة محمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

..........thanks alot


----------



## essoufi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخي موضوع جيد، ممكن إفادتنا بموضوع عن التآكل البكتيري لو سمحت؟


----------



## sherzadmsalih (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خيراٌ وارجو ان تتأكد من بعض المصطلحات و انواع التأكل المعروفة عالمياٌ


----------



## jassim78 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.الحب (19 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جداً ومهم 

شكراً جزيلاً أخي 

وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## taratalnajaf (14 يونيو 2012)

أحسنت و بارك الله فيك


----------

